# Shiny Coats



## kcamp89 (Jul 6, 2010)

I was just curious what kind of vitamin/supplement, etc I could give to my dog to help their coats. any suggestions?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

kcamp89 said:


> I was just curious what kind of vitamin/supplement, etc I could give to my dog to help their coats. any suggestions?


Fish Oil = Omega IIIs


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

And brush, brush, brush. There's nothing like stimulating the oil glands and distributing it around. ELBOW GREASE..............


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Fish oil for me too, gets rid of Gracies dandruff too.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Wheat germ oil works very well too


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Liver works well.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

eggs????????


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

rosesandthorns said:


> Wheat germ oil works very well too


- You do not want to give WHEAT in any form if your dog is allerigic to it or has digestion problems.



NorCalTim said:


> Liver works well.


- You can feed liver to your dog RAW / Cooked / Dehyrdated, its a great source of Iron. But you will have to start small and work up there system to it b/c you can give them the diarrhea.



ROYCE BOOBS said:


> eggs????????


Well I actually do not give the egg itself but I do feed my dogs the Shells and These are the reasons why I do what I do...

RAW EGGS Contain an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin). This can lead to skin and hair coat problems.

EGG SHELLS Provide our dogs with much needed calcium. Eggshells consist of calcium carbonate (94%), magnesium carbonate (1%), calcium phosphate (1%), and organic matter (4%).

Samething I wrote for a previous posting about eggs = http://www.gopitbull.com/raw-foods/25672-whole-eggs.html#post299296

I will still stand behind giving fish oils to dogs & humans b/c of all the benifits they have = heart, skin, coat/hair, joints nervous etc ....


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

I give Argos a nature's valley salmon oil gelcap every day. In fact, today, I forgot to put it in his bowl and was pleased to find that he will even eat the gelcap by itself, voluntarily, with the utmost excitement. He really seems to enjoy it, lol. Aside from coat benefits, Omega3's from fish oil are known to help brain development as well as a myriad of other things. I've found the human fish oil supplements to be cheap enough to share with my animals. 
As far as eggs, I just boil them. I was also feeding them raw at first, found out that it's not exactly the best thing to do, now I just hardboil a dozen of them or so and feed him one with breakfast.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

striaght up canola oil in a pinch but fish oil is better


----------

